# Help predicting litter?



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

What could I expect from pairing a PEW buck with a PE, broken Yellow doe?

Thanks


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a photo of her. Would you say she is belted/banded?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

PEW is a bit of a mystery because the pigment is washing out what's genetically there. If the buck carries RY (e) then you'd see some more, but it'll be a surprise.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no way to tell with a PEW unless you know what colour it is under that white.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That could be banded, or it could be pied. Looking at the litter will give you a better idea of which you're looking at. I see she has white on her face, so I'd bet for pied.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------

